# HS724WA [Wheeled]



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Getting hit hard here in central Illinois. Finally got to use my new Honda today and getting ready to go out here again for round two. Started out as heavy wet snow and now it's starting to get much colder here. Very happy with how effortless it chewed through the EOD plow slush. Very happy camper today!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been considering getting one of these. I've read some about them and they seem pretty good. It'd be nice if they had a bit bigger impeller in them though. But boy does that propeller go!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not the size of the impeller, It's how a Honda uses it!


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Only complaint is, I wish that forward and reverse were on the right side of the control panel. It's a PITA to reach over with your right hand while having to hold your left hand on the drive lever.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

charley95 said:


> Only complaint is, I wish that forward and reverse were on the right side of the control panel. It's a PITA to reach over with your right hand while having to hold your left hand on the drive lever.


That's true, but this is perhaps the ONLY snowblower on the market with a transmission that lets you do that. All others I'm aware of use a friction disc type that must be disengaged completely to change speed.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

TomB985 said:


> That's true, but this is perhaps the ONLY snowblower on the market with a transmission that lets you do that. All others I'm aware of use a friction disc type that must be disengaged completely to change speed.


I agree. I might use a velcro strip to hold the drive lever down so I can operate it easier with my left hand. I use one on my Honda mower so I don't have to stop the engine to pick up sticks.. without having to shut the mower off. I am super impressed with this blower, I know I wouldn't be happy with any other brand. It's amazing how powerful this unit is compared to my old 5hp. Snowking.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

TomB985 said:


> That's true, but this is perhaps the ONLY snowblower on the market with a transmission that lets you do that. All others I'm aware of use a friction disc type that must be disengaged completely to change speed.


Suppose to be disengaged, not must be. Not really good for the machine, but I have changed gears on Ariens without letting go of the lever. Maybe one of these days the rubber will rip off the friction disc.


----------

